# Belkin Router Installation



## cheesewagon (Jan 13, 2010)

I have a Belkin N router but I have misplaced the installation CD. Could anyone help me install it without it or is that impossible? Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

You really don't need the installation disc to use the router . . just plug it in, powercycle everything and set up the wireless security. If you want, you can probably download the instructions on the Belkin website


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

simpswr is correct, there's no need for the CD installation.

Here's an easy installation, NO CD needed setup in your convenience => http://www.corenetworkz.com/2009/07/setup-belkin-wireless-n-router-by.html


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)




----------

